# Reptile course! swindon



## browner93 (Dec 17, 2007)

I went on a reptile corse on swindon it was in a shop called planet reptile it was really really good i went on both corses basic and advanced learnt lots! on them both it went into the basic needs are care of lizards snakes torts and monitors!
on the advanced one was really good learning about snakes lizards and venomous i really enjoyed my self plus they had free food :no1:


----------



## Solarmoon (Dec 20, 2009)

Do they hold the course often? You got anymore details?


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

I get the odd email from the owner saying what there running. Try the Swindon shop 01793436821 also he has a shop in Bristol so you could try this number 01179693013 Its the reptile Zone


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

how much did the courses cost you hun?


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Hiya

The course is in two sections, it runs from 9am to 5.30pm, the subjects covered on the first one are reptile care, reptile heating and lighting, tortoise care, taxonomy and biology, setting up a captive environment, the second course which is linked to the first one covers subjects like python and boa reproductive husbandry, an overview of venomous snake keeping, keeping crocodilians, handling snakes, advanced chelonian care, uvb and how it affects your reptile, chameleons, and zoonoses.

The course is held in Swindon and is £49 per course. This includes drinks and lunch. Places are limited so please if you would like to come email back as soon as you can as there going fast. A certificate will be given on a successful completion of the course. The handling session will be practical and optional. 

Pete

This is an old email from last year so if he runs them again im unsure if itd be the same price


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

SteveCourty said:


> Hiya
> 
> The course is in two sections, it runs from 9am to 5.30pm, the subjects covered on the first one are reptile care, reptile heating and lighting, tortoise care, taxonomy and biology, setting up a captive environment, the second course which is linked to the first one covers subjects like python and boa reproductive husbandry, an overview of venomous snake keeping, keeping crocodilians, handling snakes, advanced chelonian care, uvb and how it affects your reptile, chameleons, and zoonoses.
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Recieved this today

Hiya

Just to let you know the course dates for the next course are 17th April and the 1st of May, This is the one course split into two parts. Subjects contained within the course are as follows.
The course is in two sections, it runs from 9am to 5.30pm, the subjects covered on the first one are reptile care, reptile heating and lighting, tortoise care, taxonomy and biology, setting up a captive environment, the second course which is linked to the first one covers subjects like python and boa reproductive husbandry, an overview of venomous snake keeping, keeping crocodilians, handling snakes, advanced chelonian care, uvb and how it affects your reptile, chameleons, and zoonoses.

The course is held in Swindon and is £49 per course. This includes drinks and lunch. Places are limited so please if you would like to come email back as soon as you can as there going fast. A certificate will be given on a successful completion of the course. The handling session will be practical and optional. 

Please can u let us know if you would like to attend the course as places go quickly

Pete


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Hiya

Just to let you know the new website, www.reptilecourses.co.uk is now live, this gives pics of previous courses as well as information on dates and content.

Pete

Latest about these courses. Just recieved


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Is this an accredited course, or just one set up by the people running it with their own certificates? Sounds interesting.


----------



## JJReptiles (Jan 20, 2009)

it is a really good course is it not run by no bodys who know no i belive the person who dose the course really knows his stuff


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

no its not accredited. he knows his stuff tho. the course has a good reputation already


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

i also was on this course its awesome,pete really knows his stuff well worth every penny,and holding ali g was a real highlight


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

About time there was a decent reptile course somewhere : victory:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Unfortunatley I wont be on this one as its my gfs birthday so cant afford it but will be going soon


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

browner93 said:


> I went on a reptile corse on swindon it was in a shop called planet reptile it was really really good i went on both corses basic and advanced learnt lots! on them both it went into the basic needs are care of lizards snakes torts and monitors!
> on the advanced one was really good learning about snakes lizards and venomous i really enjoyed my self plus they had free food :no1:


 hey isn't this josh ?........ isn't that shop Pete Blake's ? ........don't you work for Pete in Bristol ?....... why would you make it sound like you don't know the shop and the owner when you quite clearly do ?????????????


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

oh mark, blame me if you must blame someone, i aksed him to give his comments on whether he enjoyed it or not, as you can see other people also went, also there was a guest speaker, so no big deal mark it was just someone giving there commments as people whove been on it are free to do.


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

also mark it wouldnt say much about my confidence in the course if i didnt send my staff, how ever there were a number of shop staff and private keepers on the last one


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

wasn't having a go, just don't see why people can't be straight about things like you told me you was when i first met you.


----------



## LauDub (May 27, 2009)

i dont live in the area so unfortunatley wont be attending. but i agree with Mark thats well cheeky to promote something as a informative course when actually he works for the guy who runs it!!!!! 
know wonder he enjoyed it so much he went on a £98 pound course for nothing and got a free lunch lol !!!!


----------



## sophiep (Jul 29, 2009)

I was speaking to Dan from Dragon Reptiles who did the 2 day course and he was well impreesed with it.


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

sophiep said:


> I was speaking to Dan from Dragon Reptiles who did the 2 day course and he was well impreesed with it.


 i'm not knocking the course.


----------



## sophiep (Jul 29, 2009)

mark elliott said:


> i'm not knocking the course.


 Sorry mark if my previous comment seemed like it was aimed at you it was just general feedback about the course


----------



## sophiep (Jul 29, 2009)

sophiep said:


> I was speaking to Dan from Dragon Reptiles who did the 2 day course and he was well impreesed with it.


 Impressed even lol


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

sophiep said:


> Sorry mark if my previous comment seemed like it was aimed at you it was just general feedback about the course


 it's not a problem, honestly. Pete does know his stuff and i would never say any different, we just don't see eye to eye and i don't agree with some of the things he has done, but i wont discuss that on here and have told Pete i will go over and see him face to face, but he said he was busy and has never got back to me like he said he would.


----------



## Rou (Dec 23, 2007)

sophiep said:


> I was speaking to Dan from Dragon Reptiles who did the 2 day course and he was well impreesed with it.


Hey guys, I was on the Advanced course with Dan at the same time. I'm relatively new to herps after getting my first lizard about 3years/maybe 4years ago and I did find it really useful.

I did the Basic course the week or so before the advanced and enjoyed both courses. The basic just kinda explains everything in more detail and fills in some of the blank and grey areas where as the advanced focuses more on the genus groups and gives more of a specialists insight into them rather than just the stuff you can find on any old care sheet.

And it was great to have the guest speaker Daniel Bennett who taught us a hell of a lot about Savannah monitors - I've now got his book too!

Good day and worth the time too!


----------

